# Tight spot.



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Do you see more 2-wire or 3-wire pumps in your area?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I see a lot of 2 wire. Some older pumps I see them 3 wire.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mostly 3-wire in my area.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Two wire here, we usually install a 1hp 18gpm pump in the well and 1/2hp 10gpm pump in the aerator tank. 











Only time I've seen 3 wire, is on larger pumps like 1 1/2 Hp +

Our depth to water is only like 6 ft and all our casings in res and light comm are only 4 inch. Most of our wells are artiesen. 


Here's a typical well head here 












sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Technically any well that has a hydrostatic level is considered an "artesian well". :laughing:

Most people call wells that overflow "artesian" though.

My neck of the woods well generally range from 60ft-1600ft, most common is the 200-500 range.

We have to size each pump HP/GPM per the well static level and what it produces or you get into trouble.

I personally like 3-wire because the relay and capacitor are in the control box and you can replace either without replacing a whole pump.

PVC well casing is not code here, all steel, generally 6" for residential.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Two wire here, we usually install a 1hp 18gpm pump in the well and 1/2hp 10gpm pump in the aerator tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats something diffrent around my neck of the woods


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> View attachment 15863



Looks like crap we have around here. 

What is that above the house filter?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> Looks like crap we have around here.
> 
> What is that above the house filter?


UV light?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> UV light?


Pump could be pulling from a storage tank fed by a spring.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> PVC well casing is not code here, all steel, generally 6" for residential.


Hmm that's weird, we use steel on punch wells and PVC on drilled wells here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Looks like crap we have around here.
> 
> What is that above the house filter?


Small UV. NJ and PA can use PVC to extend casing. NY state has to be steal.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here all drilled well casings are steel

Also we use pitless adaptors..... Tapping into the side of the well casing below frost level. ..... 6 ft.... 

The well casing terminates 12 to 18" above grade with a well cap

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Here all drilled well casings are steel
> 
> Also we use pitless adaptors..... Tapping into the side of the well casing below frost level. ..... 6 ft....
> 
> ...


Yeah pitless adapters here too. Or well pits on the older systems.

Back in the day a lot of guys use to put nylon adapters into the pitless adapters. We are forever digging them up when they finally split.

Do you guys have the same problem?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Yeah pitless adapters here too. Or well pits on the older systems.
> 
> Back in the day a lot of guys use to put nylon adapters into the pitless adapters. We are forever digging them up when they finally split.
> 
> Do you guys have the same problem?


We do get a lot of galvanized fittings that are rotten out or plugged up

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Yeah pitless adapters here too. Or well pits on the older systems.
> 
> Back in the day a lot of guys use to put nylon adapters into the pitless adapters. We are forever digging them up when they finally split.
> 
> Do you guys have the same problem?


We did well seal the other day had to dig it up.install a Mueller coupling extended up with PVC new pitiless adapter and new pump. nice job


----------

